# I'm looking for a bass tournament club



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm looking to get into a tournament club if anyone could recomend a good club and give me some info like when and where meetings are held, dues,entry fees, how many times a month they fish, what days, any info that may help me to find one. Thanks in advance


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a buddy thats in about 3 of them clubs. I will try to get some info for you.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Olive Baptist Church has a great bass club as part of its recreation ministry. The next meeting is on January 13 @ 4:45 at the church's Recreation Outreach Center. The next tournament is on 19 Jan @ Fish River. You can obtain additional information at the Olive Baptist website.

No dues. No qualification process. $25 tournament entry free. $20or 1/2 the cost for boater gas. 

Check your e-mail.Tourmament Flyer andtheData Sheet is waiting for you.

Let me know if your interested. 

JP


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent. Olive is a fine club- I know several people in there and I can direct you to others as well. Most clubs have a yearly fee and fish each month (T-fees vary club to club) with so much going towards end of year classic. You can also enter in lunker & boat bet in addition to just paying T-fee for that day. Some clubs have plaques/trophies for 1st, etc that go along w/winning the money. Points system vary club to club(most go on weight) for Angler of the Year. 

You will find some clubs going out of town more than others. Some have youth divisions if you have a son/daughther that likes to fish, add them to the membership. It just depends on what your after.


----------



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the info i'll look into them i wish olive's meetings were after working hours though


----------



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

is there a website for olives bass club


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I use to be in the Milton Bass Club but it has been a few years and I have lost contact with all the members. We had 1 meeting a month and 1 tournament a month. The tournament location and date was voted on at the meeting before the tournament. It was a lot of fun and I learned a lot about catching bass in the rivers around here. I'm not sure if the Club is still active or not but when I left there was around 25-30 active members.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Milton Bass club is still kicking. We just had our monthly meeting last week. Others in the area are Pensacola Bass Association, Pensacola Bass Club, Northwest Fl Bass Club, Hawg Hunters, Panhandle, River runners, Molino Bass club,State Line Bass Club& our area circuit isthe Northwest Fla Open (w/a partner) which waspreviously called theBrothers Tournament.


----------

